# Motorola T720 to Windows 7



## Starrkya (Sep 26, 2014)

I just bought a USB cord for my phone (read:dinosaur) and I'm having some trouble connecting it to my computer. It is a Motorola t720, and about ten years old, so I'm not surprise that I'm having trouble. When I first plugged it in I think the computer said it had a problem downloading the device driver software. Anyone have any ideas on how I can make it work?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

see if the following helps

https://motorola-global-portal.custhelp.com/app/answers/prod_detail/a_id/79571/p/30,6720,7269


----------



## Starrkya (Sep 26, 2014)

I believe I found that exact page myself. I downloaded the device manager because when I looked at the software update or whatever it asked for my phone model and then told me mine was no longer compatible, but I think I got it with the device manager. It made the "driver software" thing work, but the device manager wouldn't open and I found my phone under "devices and printers" as a "USB modem". Haha, computers are so stupid.


----------

